# Rodman to Kings ?!?!?



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

According to this website http://www.nypost.com/gossip/pagesix_u.htm Maloof Bros met with Rodman and are interested in him. He might be able to help us with rebounding. What do you think?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There have been rumors of this for the past couple of years. I dont see it happening, he is 42 after all.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

when i saw the thread title "rodman to kings?!?!" i thought you were just some misinformed fan that didnt know how to spell RADMANovic  because i would have been in heaven if it was Radmanovic to Kings 


I agree, no point gettin rodman, even if he was still able to play, he wouldnt fit in with the kings and he would jus give losers like shaq a reason to call us the Queens (even though horry has his eyebrows plucked better then a lot of girls but thats another story  )


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*hey*

would be awesome to have rodman aboard way better then the pf we have now forgot his name but hes horrible..

i saw this on espn he has met with kings and wants to come back, so its a possibilitly...


SIGN RODMAN


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: hey*



> Originally posted by <b>Chez</b>!
> would be awesome to have rodman aboard way better then the pf we have now forgot his name but hes horrible..


you mean...Chris Webber?


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

I see them maybe signing him just because everyone else out west seems to have caught up on them and everyone is making big changes this summer. This signing could be a sign of the Kings' urgency to win this year. Worst comes to worst he can get under Shaq and Duncan's skin just like he did Mourning and Malone. 

But...the Kings play an unselfish chemistry based game and I couldn't deal with seeing him pick up a T in a big spot in a playoff game. 

I like what he was saying about the Lakers though. He pretty much said that Malone and Payton were coming to the Lakers just to win the championship and he wanted to be the one to "stop the mail from coming". He also said that Phill had the best player in the game but still went out and got two superstars which is true.


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*yo*

webber is good but he gets in too much trouble its not good maybe keep him but have RODMAN start


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Did anyone see his interview on sportscenter??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yea it was on Outside the Lines. He said that "it'd be delicious to **** up the Lakers." I think that he's pretty serious about coming to play with Kings and stop the Lakers from winning and keep Mailman and The Glove like they are now. Future Hall of Famers without Rings.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I hope he doesn't come to Kingville because he'd just be a distraction as the Kings make a run for the title.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Dude, Rodman's head is not screwed on right. He'll be a distraction in the locker room.

The Kings should just give him season tickets to a court side seat and have him heckle the opposing team. And he should keep a pen ready just in case Shaq achieves another milestone at Arco and the ball ends up in his possession. 

But please don't make a Worm into a King.


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*THE BEST*

Rodman is the ****ing man, i cant wait till he signs hes gonna give malone a run for his money


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anybody have a link to a site that has the whole interview. I am one of the unfortunate individuals with out cable or satelitte


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I read on another message board that Geoff Petrie shot down the rumors


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think even at sacbee.com it said that he said that it was only a rumor. 

But it's interesting because ESPN is spending so much time on it and doing an interview with Rodman and if it wasn't true I don't think they woud take that much time on him.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i saw the interview and rodman has met with the kings.. so if he's going to join any team its the kings..


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: yo*



> Originally posted by <b>Chez</b>!
> webber is good but he gets in too much trouble its not good maybe keep him but have RODMAN start


lol nice jokes there


----------



## Chez (Jan 8, 2003)

*YESS*

so five teams are interested in rodman services, two of them i know are kings and nets.. looks like kings still want rodman, since i read it today at insidehoops.com

Sign RODMANNN


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It said in the SacBee today that the Kings will not be signing him


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rodman to join Kings? Forget it 

_The team has said it likely won't sign any free agents this offseason, and it certainly won't pick up an aging player who's been out of the league for two years.

Still, a dinner between the Maloofs and Rodman sparked rumors.

"Absolutely not true," said Joe Maloof. "We saw Dennis at his restaurant earlier this summer, and we didn't even talk basketball. He's old, isn't he, something like 42?

"I don't know where this came from, but it's been all over the news, ESPN. It wasn't us. Dennis must have started this himself."
_


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It was nice discussing the posibility of Rodman playing for Kings. Too bad Rodman didn't want to play with Kings two-three years ago. ( Now we would have had a champion.)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Dennis must have started this himself.


How can ESPN believe Dennis? If he started this thing I don't think that ESPN would have said anything about it. They even interviewed him and he was every half hour on news.


----------

